# Threading using taps and dies



## thewishman (Apr 16, 2015)

Hopefully, this can become a thread that we can share with all pen makers when this question comes up.

Do you have any favorite references or files that you would recommend for someone to learn how to use taps and dies for making pens?

These are some of my favorites:

Complete kitless pen http://mkmk.com/swiwt/PDF/kitless_pen.pdf

Kitless oen video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA

Tap and drill sizes http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Reference/TapDrillSizes.pdf

General tap and die instructions http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf

Drill bit sizes http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/drillchart1.pdf


Please add any links you think will be helpful.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 16, 2015)

Very nicely done Chris. I think the title will be helpful when people do a search for such things. That is important to remember when doing something like this. Thanks.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a great reference thread, with more to be added as people contribute. For this reason, I "Subscribe" (found in the header under "Thread Tools") to threads that I know I will be searching for in the future. It makes for an easier search.


----------



## Rink (Apr 16, 2015)

I watched the kitless pen youtube video.  I always wondered how threading was done on a lathe. Yes, I know it's not complicated, maybe I should have just intuitively figured it out...but I have never done it or seen it before.  So it was a great learning for me.  Very well explained step by step.  Someday I hope to dive into the kitless world.

Thanks a lot for posting this up.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 20, 2015)

Drill size calculator.  I've found this guy useful, most people use the  1mm thumb rule for metric taps, but that only works for the by 1  threads.  also found that 100% thread is not good for pen making,  because the thread is to tight.  The site also explains this  relationship further.
Guhring, Inc. - Tap-Drill


----------



## thewishman (Apr 21, 2015)

That is a great guide! Thanks, Jose.


----------



## Curly (Apr 21, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Drill size calculator.  I've found this guy useful, most people use the  1mm thumb rule for metric taps, but that only works for the by 1  threads.  also found that 100% thread is not good for pen making,  because the thread is to tight.  The site also explains this  relationship further.
> Guhring, Inc. - Tap-Drill



For those like myself that want to have that kind of info handy in the shop rather than in the den on the desktop there is a free app for the iPhone called iMachinist that can do the same. There are no doubt others too.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 21, 2015)

Curly said:


> Joey-Nieves said:
> 
> 
> > Drill size calculator.  I've found this guy useful, most people use the  1mm thumb rule for metric taps, but that only works for the by 1  threads.  also found that 100% thread is not good for pen making,  because the thread is to tight.  The site also explains this  relationship further.
> ...


 Thanks Pete! Wonder if that will work with a Samsung Galaxy?


----------



## Curly (Apr 21, 2015)

I doubt it. Different operating systems I think. There should be a version of it on whatever site you get apps for that kind of phone though.


----------



## ELA (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent information.  I have only made fountain and ballpoint pens from kits so far. I have always been facinated with the kitless pens I have seen.  I am going to have to try this.


----------



## hornet406 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you for posting this link.  Just before this arrived I asked for help in finding info for kitless pens.  Coincidence...... I think not!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/dummies-guide-tapping-lathe-59693/


----------



## thewishman (Jun 10, 2015)

That's a great one, Mike!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 10, 2015)

Skiprat did a great job on that one!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jun 11, 2015)

Is there a good place (one stop shop) that has all the needed taps and dies in either a kit or can be combined from one supplier? The issue I have had is finding the needed sizes.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 11, 2015)

The *best* 'one stop shop' is a metal lathe with a gear box on it


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jun 11, 2015)

edstreet said:


> The *best* 'one stop shop' is a metal lathe with a gear box on it




Already looked into that, might be able to down the road


----------



## mredburn (Jun 11, 2015)

No
THere is no one stop answer. Victor.net has most of the fine thread ones. If you want to do fountain pens you will need to pick a brand and buy the taps for that brand of feeds.


----------



## farmer (Jun 11, 2015)

*Cutting wood threads*

https://www.cuesmith.com/tenon-threader-for-ferrule-5-16-18.html


----------



## farmer (Jun 11, 2015)

*Dies with guilds*

In the link above or if you have metal lathe ( engine lathe  )
you can make one for yourself.
I prefer live cutter to cut wooden threads but that is off topic discussion.

these die's work pretty good, but I would use some time to lube the die so it doesn't ear the wood and then the wood flakes off the wooden threads.
These die's slide onto a SS guild and is free floating.
 The two pipe looking objects are the die.
You use your hand to do the turning of the die and the guild makes sure your theads start of straight .



In the 2nd picture the die that is made out of brass is now on the guild .
I also use some strange wood thread  Example is 3/8x 10,    3/8 x 8,   3/8x11 
Well I hope this gives some of you guys some great ideas to expand your knowledge on how to make some really cool stuff..


----------

